# The disappearing polyp !!!



## Pumpkin2904 (Dec 1, 2011)

Went in for a hysteroscopy and polypectomy and was told the polyp had disappeared... It showed up in last 2 scans... Where did it go ?


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

What did they say? Did they give you any idea as to it could have disappeared   


xx


----------



## Pumpkin2904 (Dec 1, 2011)

The doctor just said it was no longer there he didn't really give any explanation to it, will ask at next Appt. I just read in my GPs letter  " Endometrial folds" I have never heard if this term so haven't a clue what it means... Hope it's nothing bad ! x


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

What did it say about the folds?


----------



## Pumpkin2904 (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi, it just said " hysteroscopy - Endometrial folds " that was it ! We have Appt in 6 weeks so will ask then what that means for fertility. When he finished the procedure he said everything looked fine so hoping it's nothing to worry about. X


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

I'm sure its just a term to describe the lining in the uterus.  I wouldn't worry xx


----------



## Pumpkin2904 (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks, fingers crossed that having procedure helps in some way. x


----------

